# Fishin with the Dad-in-law



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

WTG Tony, congrats to your DIL on his first red!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome, he'll be talking about this trip at the barber shop back home for months.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG Tony. That "bush" has been good lately.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome, glad you got him on the fish


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job. You done good.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

It's a good thing to take an old guy fishin. So when is it my turn ?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> It's a good thing to take an old guy fishin. So when is it my turn ?


I'll take you "fishin"...im just not sure I can take you "catchin"


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice Tony!! I can't wait till the day where Garry can take my Dad out fishing... ;D ;D


----------

